# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Kort geding dreigt om patiëntenstops - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=pxVUgi9GkkUJ&imgurl=www.nos.nl/nosjournaal/images/menzis_groningen_ANP-478638_tcm44-376528.jpg width=80 height=27 alt="" border=1>
Nos
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Kort geding dreigt om patiëntenstops*
*Algemeen Dagblad - 1 uur geleden*
DEN HAAG - Zorgverzekeraar Menzis dreigt met een kort geding om te voorkomen dat klanten de dupe worden van een patiëntenstop die is afgekondigd door twee thuiszorgorganisaties. Dat maakte een woordvoerder van de vierde zorgverzekeraar van Nederland *...*
Kort geding vanwege patiëntenstop Nos
NZa: thuiszorg gewaarborgd Trouw
RTL Nieuws - De Telegraaf - BN/De Stem - Radio TV Noord
*alle 65 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------


## kungfu888

Welcome to www.kungfuuniversity.com! Here you will find what is Kungfu, how can learn Kungfu well, how to be a man just like Bruce Lee, Jackie Chan and Jet Li!It's said that Gongfu. Hard work over time to accomplish skill. A painter can have gongfu. Or the butcher who cuts meat every day with such skill...his knife never touches bone. Learn the form, but seek the formless. Hear the soundless. Learn it all, then forget it all. Learn The Way, then find your own way. The musician can have gongfu. Or the poet who paints pictures with words and makes emperors weep. This, too, is gongfu. But do not name it, my friend, for it is like water. Nothing is softer than water...yet it can overcome rock. It does not fight. It flows around the opponent. Formless, nameles...the true master dwells within. Only you can free him. Come on, body! Many wellknown Kungfu masters will teach you form-form. Shaolin, Wudang, Taichi and many other linds of Kungfu. Anyone you like, just have a taste! Once chose, you will be a different person as before. Whoever you are, a painter, a butcher, a musician... To be YOU! Only $360 you can be YOU! Welcome to www.kungfuuniversity.com!

----------

